# Need Some Help??



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am herring ticking from somewhere in my 2004 gto. any one have some suggestions on what it is????


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

REDGTO89 said:


> I am herring ticking from somewhere in my 2004 gto. any one have some suggestions on what it is????


When? Just after starting up? All the time?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

fattirewilly said:


> When? Just after starting up? All the time?


:agree does it increase with engine RPMs or car speed??


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

no i hear it more when i am off the throttle and only when the engine warms up.


----------



## GrandAMage (Sep 7, 2008)

check your oil!!!!


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have checked all the fluids and I dont want to take it to the dealer cuz its going to cost a arm and a leg I am sure but that is my last resort


----------

